# Mystery Of Meaning Of Death In Sikhism



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Dec 15, 2012)

scientist all over were studying the mystery of death, thru NDE, near death experiences.. but that was actually not a true death experience because the etheric silver cord was still connected to the physical body. it was a vey limited experience.. from the below verses we can see nanak ji speaking of the knot actually it is the silver etheric cord that is connected to the body..in true death this knot is untied.. in the other verse below we can see how maya, had cast it s net and prevented the souls from escaping from maya to earn mukti.. nanak ji is also giving the understanding of the true meaning of death in sikhism.. please discuss if you have any other oppinions.. thanks




Page 1110, Line 14
ਖੂਲੀ ਗੰਠਿ ਉਠੋ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ ॥
खूली गंठि उठो लिखिआ आइआ राम ॥
Kẖūlī ganṯẖ uṯẖo likẖi▫ā ā▫i▫ā rām.
The knot has been untied; rise up - the order has come!
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok



Page 1302, Line 11
ਅਨਿਕ ਭਾਂਤਿ ਕੀ ਏਕੈ ਜਾਲੀ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਗੰਠਿ ਨਹੀ ਛੋਰਾਇ ॥੧॥
अनिक भांति की एकै जाली ता की गंठि नही छोराइ ॥१॥
Anik bẖāŉṯ kī ekai jālī ṯā kī ganṯẖ nahī cẖẖorā▫e. ||1||
In all sorts of ways, Maya has cast the net; the knots cannot be loosened. ||1||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


Page 1216, Line 9
ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਮਝੁ ਰੇ ਇਆਨੇ ਆਜੁ ਕਾਲਿ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਤੇਰੀ ਗਾਂਠੁਲੀ ॥੨॥੩੮॥੬੧॥
कहु नानक समझु रे इआने आजु कालि खुल्है तेरी गांठुली ॥२॥३८॥६१॥
Kaho Nānak samajẖ re i▫āne āj kāl kẖulĥai ṯerī gāŉṯẖulī. ||2||38||61||
Says Nanak: figure it out, you ignorant fool! Today or tomorrow, the knot will be untied! ||2||38||61||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Ishna (Dec 15, 2012)

Harcharanjit ji

What is your source regarding the 'silver etheric cord'?

Thanks

Edit: ok...


----------



## palaingtha (Dec 15, 2012)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> scientist all over were studying the mystery of death, thru NDE, near death experiences.. but that was actually not a true death experience because the etheric silver cord was still connected to the physical body. it was a vey limited experience.. from the below verses we can see nanak ji speaking of the knot actually it is the silver etheric cord that is connected to the body..in true death this knot is untied.. in the other verse below we can see how maya, had cast it s net and prevented the souls from escaping from maya to earn mukti.. nanak ji is also giving the understanding of the true meaning of death in sikhism.. please discuss if you have any other oppinions.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no mystery in the meaning of the pps you have referred from SGSS. At page 1110, line 14, Guru Sahib is referring to ganthri of swas (i.e. count of breaths allotted to a soul in a human body) when available breaths are consumed/exhausted one has to go from the living world.
At pp 1302, line 11, the reference is made to Maya Moh Di Ganthri.
At pp 1216, line 9 it is referred to life bound by ganthri if breaths.
Nowhere it is related to one's umbilical cord.
Sikhism is not a complex religion but Gurbani is written in simple language. Sometimes it becomes difficult to understand Gurbani, the reason being many of the simple words used 3-500 years from today have become extinct in our vocabulary. We rely more on English words when we run short of Punjabi/Hindustani words though Punjabi/Hindustani are very rich in diversity of vocabulary.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2012)

The thread is in the Questions and Answers subforum of Sikh Sikhi Sikhism. That means we have a duty to the members and those who are faithful readers to represent Sikhi in an accurate way. Blending with Sikhi the beliefs from other paths like "rosicrucians" and what they preach or what we think they preach will not be allowed. I have tried patiently to make this known on other threads. On this thread, entries are scheduled for deletion when they misrepresent Sikhism. Fair warning.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2012)

Now speaking not as admin but as just me, what is so mysterious about physical death in Sikhi? 

One minute you are alive, the next minute your are dead. Nothing mysterious about that. To me all those minutes I have been alive are more mysterious, puzzling. Life is more mysterious to contemplate than death.


----------



## Luckysingh (Dec 15, 2012)

Why be wasting precious moments and breaths discussing death ?
When we do not even know or even have the slightest control of how or when it will happen ?
The moment of death just comes without any preparation, you can  never even say goodbye to your loved ones, but you should make the most of every moment whilst breathing so that no negative feelings are ever left with anyone.

I have been lucky enough to go right upto death's door and still come back.
Living is so important to me now, because I know that given my consequences not many ever survive or wake up from a month long coma.
Even if I don't do anything constructive or rewarding at all on some days, I still don't ever feel that I wasted the day. Because to be living through each day is itself a blessing.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> .
> Even if I don't do anything constructive or rewarding at all on some days, I still don't ever feel that I wasted the day. Because to be living through each day is itself a blessing.




IMHO this is really meaningful direction. A gift is meant to be enjoyed. 

Also, the matter is being enlightened somewhere else in this forum at http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sidh-gosht/39589-guru-nanak-dev-ji-being-asked.html#post177075


----------



## namjiwankaur (Dec 15, 2012)

Sat Nam _/|\_



> There is no mystery in the meaning of the pps you have referred from SGSS. At page 1110, line 14, Guru Sahib is referring to ganthri of swas (i.e. count of breaths allotted to a soul in a human body) when available breaths are consumed/exhausted one has to go from the living world.



Interesting that this comes up about breath for me today.  This past week I have been contemplating a lot on how the "veil" or "maya" appears, in some ways, like the inability to recognize those "involuntary actions" like breathing. We don't even see how amazing breathing is.  And breathing is Life. If we were truly mindful of every breath, perhaps we would awaken to Life/Spirit.

That's just me.  Maybe I'm taking us off-topic again.  I apologize if so.peacesign


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2012)

namji{censored}aur said:


> Sat Nam _/|\_
> 
> We don't even see how amazing breathing is.  And breathing is Life. If we were truly mindful of every breath, perhaps we would awaken to Life/Spirit.



namji{censored}aur ji

This is the road taken with Shabad Guru: ਮਾਹਾ ਰੁਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੂੰ ਘੜੀ ਮੂਰਤ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥
Māhā ruṯī sabẖ ṯūŉ gẖaṛī mūraṯ vīcẖārā. Through all the months and the seasons, the minutes and the hours, I dwell upon You, O Lord.

Guru Nanak, Guru Ram Das, and Guru Arjan were all very specific that being mindful of the breath in the sense of a pranic discipline is useless. True it may happen for some who pursue this discipline, but the idea that mindful breaking will unlock the peace or spirituality within you is not consistent with ShabadGuru.

Here is just one paori that makes a completely different point, and there are many a shabad just like this one. Waheguru is the breath of life. Be mindful of Waheguru. 


ਮਾਹਾ ਰੁਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੂੰ ਘੜੀ ਮੂਰਤ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥
माहा रुती सभ तूं घड़ी मूरत वीचारा ॥
Māhā ruṯī sabẖ ṯūŉ gẖaṛī mūraṯ vīcẖārā.
Through all the months and the seasons, the minutes and the hours, I dwell upon You, O Lord.


ਤੂੰ ਗਣਤੈ ਕਿਨੈ ਨ ਪਾਇਓ ਸਚੇ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰਾ ॥
तूं गणतै किनै न पाइओ सचे अलख अपारा ॥
Ŧūŉ gaṇṯai kinai na pā▫i▫o sacẖe alakẖ apārā.
No one has attained You by clever calculations, O True, Unseen and Infinite Lord.


ਪੜਿਆ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਆਖੀਐ ਜਿਸੁ ਲਬੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰਾ ॥
पड़िआ मूरखु आखीऐ जिसु लबु लोभु अहंकारा ॥
Paṛi▫ā mūrakẖ ākẖī▫ai jis lab lobẖ ahaŉkārā.
That scholar who is full of greed, arrogant pride and egotism, is known to be a fool.


ਨਾਉ ਪੜੀਐ ਨਾਉ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥
नाउ पड़ीऐ नाउ बुझीऐ गुरमती वीचारा ॥
Nā▫o paṛī▫ai nā▫o bujẖī▫ai gurmaṯī vīcẖārā.
So read the Name, and realize the Name, and contemplate the Guru's Teachings.


ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ ਖਟਿਆ ਭਗਤੀ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰਾ ॥
गुरमती नामु धनु खटिआ भगती भरे भंडारा ॥
Gurmaṯī nām ḏẖan kẖati▫ā bẖagṯī bẖare bẖandārā.
Through the Guru's Teachings, I have earned the wealth of the Naam; I possess the storehouses, overflowing with devotion to the Lord.


ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਦਰਿ ਸਚੈ ਸਚਿਆਰਾ ॥
निरमलु नामु मंनिआ दरि सचै सचिआरा ॥
Nirmal nām mani▫ā ḏar sacẖai sacẖi▫ārā.
Believing in the Immaculate Naam, one is hailed as true, in the True Court of the Lord.


ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਜੀਉ ਪਰਾਣੁ ਹੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਅਪਾਰਾ ॥
जिस दा जीउ पराणु है अंतरि जोति अपारा ॥
Jis ḏā jī▫o parāṇ hai anṯar joṯ apārā.
The Divine Light of the Infinite Lord, who owns the soul and the breath of life, is deep within the inner being.


ਸਚਾ ਸਾਹੁ ਇਕੁ ਤੂੰ ਹੋਰੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਵਣਜਾਰਾ ॥੬॥
सचा साहु इकु तूं होरु जगतु वणजारा ॥६॥
Sacẖā sāhu ik ṯūŉ hor jagaṯ vaṇjārā. ||6||
You alone are the True Banker, O Lord; the rest of the world is just Your petty trader. ||6||


References to the number of breaths we have left in life are another matter entirely and are not a matter of mystic fascination. The Guru Sahibhan are stating very simply that our lifetime is pre-ordained, and in a poetic sense we can measure it in terms of the number of breaths granted to us. But this is not meant in the literal sense of being mindful of how many breaths we have or are left to take.


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Dec 16, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Harcharanjit ji
> 
> What is your source regarding the 'silver etheric cord'?
> 
> ...




dear ishna ji sat sri akal

page 94,, please read this e book it s a real eye opener, written by famous DR SURINDAR SINGH KOHLI.. please reply and inform me if you can open the link without facing any probelms..

http://www.gurmatveechar.com/books/....Surinder.Singh.Kohli.(GurmatVeechar.com).pdf


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Dec 16, 2012)

those who had realised akal moorat or  nirgun brahman in their meditation will understand what death is.. for god realisation meaning of death must be known.. jivanmukt is a person who is dying everyday while living.. he is enjoying death daily. immanent part of god in maya is  sarguna where 3 qualities are created. in sikhism defination of god is both transcendental and immanent.. that is the reasons why in our mool jap we are mentioning god is everywhere..in the beginning when nothing was created, there was no sarguna yet, god was in unmanifested form called nirgun brahman.. this is where nanak ji is defining god as ONE..to realise this nirgun stage in deep meditation is similar like understanding what death is. this is my oppinion


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Dec 16, 2012)

i tried to edit but it does not works,,was trying to put this link, page 94--

http://www.gurmatveechar.com/books/....Surinder.Singh.Kohli.(GurmatVeechar.com).pdf

dear all members
                      i am not talking about physical death which the mind understand.. going deeper in understanding the etheric part of it.. refer to above link, page 94, where the etheric meaning of it is mentioned.. and it is related to the etheric silver cord..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 16, 2012)

THINK....MAUT (DEATH) comes to everyone..its the Most Common event...
BUT MATT---GURMATT doesnt come that EASY..and neither is IT that COMMON...

The SGGS is tailor made to take us along the PATH of GUR-MATT !! before the inevitable and COMMON DEATH comes...

THINK AGAIN>.   which is MORE IMPORTANT ?? DEATH or MATT of the GURU ???


----------



## Ishna (Dec 17, 2012)

Harcharanjit ji

Thanks for providing a reference for your topic.  The file is 2.83mb and needs to be saved locally for ease of navigation.  Fun fact: there's a Greek Goddess called Hekate.  One of her symbols is a knife used to cut the umbilical cord at birth, and the astral cord at death.

The idea of such an astral cord is widespread.  However, I feel the references to it within Gurbani are scant, and amidst the many, many angs of the entire Guru Granth Sahib Ji it is a tiny reference, used primarily for poetic illustration.

Some people are interested in this sort of thing, and that's fine, but there are many more prominent topics in Guru Granth Sahib Ji to contemplate.

Like how to control your krodh.  lol (personal joke that one)


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Dec 17, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Harcharanjit ji
> 
> Thanks for providing a reference for your topic. The file is 2.83mb and needs to be saved locally for ease of navigation. Fun fact: there's a Greek Goddess called Hekate. One of her symbols is a knife used to cut the umbilical cord at birth, and the astral cord at death.
> 
> ...


 
dear ishna
i aggree what you are saying but we must try our best to understand every part of guru granth and also try to understand the inner etheric part of it .. there is a hidden mystery in every verse, only a serching research type mind will find the answer.. i had ask some of my friends those belongs to other religions, what is the real defination of death in their teachings.. majority were saying it s just like sleeping and having dreams.. so this triggers me to go deep into sikh scriptures to find the answer.. so when i found it, i put it on this thread so i can discuss further to improve my knowledge on this subject.. thanks for your reply ishna


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 23, 2016)

A Gursikh does not fear physical DEATH...he fears SPIRITUAL DEATH.

This is why the Hundreds of thousands of Sikh Martyrs shaeeds faced the most horrendous physical tortures and deaths..BUT NEVER ONE gave up his GURMATT.

The Gurbani SOHILA which is read last daily by each Sikh just before going to bed is a REMINDER about this Physical death..and this is why a SIKH doesnt fear it..although fear of death is by far the One GREATEST of fears of Men. A SIKH is in constant touch with "DEATH" unlike others who try and keep this subject under the carpet as long as possible..its Taboo to talk about Death !! In Sikhism a person is a LIVING DEAD..when hes separated from the GURU.....when he forgets the GURU....and is only TRULY ALIVE when in contact with his GURU...


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 24, 2016)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> scientist all over were studying the mystery of death, thru NDE, near death experiences.. but that was actually not a true death experience because the etheric silver cord was still connected to the physical body. it was a vey limited experience.. from the below verses we can see nanak ji speaking of the knot actually it is the silver etheric cord that is connected to the body..in true death this knot is untied.. in the other verse below we can see how maya, had cast it s net and prevented the souls from escaping from maya to earn mukti.. nanak ji is also giving the understanding of the true meaning of death in sikhism.. please discuss if you have any other oppinions.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 24, 2016)

There is nothing so complicated about death. No ko jivai na ko marai. Sab jag chalanhar. It is continuous process of natural change. Some abrupt some smooth. One is just changinh forms changing shapes; and nothing more. Only problem is that one does not know as to which form one is taking aftrer this change called death. Since every moment and every movement is a mystery, one need not worry of such changes.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 25, 2016)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> There is nothing so complicated about death. No ko jivai na ko marai. Sab jag chalanhar. It is continuous process of natural change. Some abrupt some smooth. One is just changinh forms changing shapes; and nothing more. Only problem is that one does not know as to which form one is taking aftrer this change called death. Since every moment and every movement is a mystery, one need not worry of such changes.



Could there be two problems? the other being that one really does not know anything after this change called death.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> Could there be two problems? the other being that one really does not know anything after this change called death.


Do you start worrying when you find change every second and do to exactly know what will happen next.  Leave it to His Will and let it happen what happens; there is nothing worry. No change can thus be a cause of worry.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 25, 2016)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> scientist all over were studying the mystery of death, thru NDE, near death experiences.. but that was actually not a true death experience because the etheric silver cord was still connected to the physical body. it was a vey limited experience.. from the below verses we can see nanak ji speaking of the knot actually it is the silver etheric cord that is connected to the body..in true death this knot is untied.. in the other verse below we can see how maya, had cast it s net and prevented the souls from escaping from maya to earn mukti.. nanak ji is also giving the understanding of the true meaning of death in sikhism.. please discuss if you have any other oppinions.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Janam Sakhi Bhai Bala (ed. Dr Surinder Singh Kohli) has a record of Bhai Mardana’s death. Bhai Mardana enquired from the Guru, “Where shall I leave the body?” Guru Nanak said, “You shall leave the body in a good place on the fifth days when sunlight remains for three ghadis.” Mardana enquired, “Will you be present then?” Guru Nanak said, “I will only leave after all formalities.” Mardana asked, “Will you bury or burn me?” The Guru said, “Whatever you say will be done.” Mardana said, “I will be pleased If you burn me. If you bury me I will feel sad. I will have to appear in God’s court as a debitor. I have seen at night in a dream that whosoever is burnt here goes clean (since no burden of his life is left with his body). Those who are buried have to burn everyday thereafter (in the fire of hell). Hence Guru Ji please burn my body.” Guruji said, “Do’s you worry.  This is a burden on me. I will certainly put your body to fire and not to earth. It does not matter whether you are buried or burnt; it is God’s Will in which one has to be happly. If God so wants you will be put to fire.” Mardan agreed and bowed his head. On the fourth day they reached Darbela city. Mardana said, Will this be the place where I leave my breath?” Guru Nanak said, “This is the place where your generations will settle. I will take you to Khurram Shahar.  Have Khurmas there. This food is due to you still.” Mardana had nothing in his mind, neither anger nor sadness. He was happy in the condition what he was in. he had no worries of death. Second day Mardana had khurmas. As the three ghadis were left for the sun to set, Guru Nanak asked Mardana, “How do you feel now?” Mardana said, “I am ready. I have to go.” Guru Nanak said, “What have you come to know?” Mardana said, “I  have  to know that knot of air has opened from my naval and nine time breathing is left. You can count this”. Guru Nanak said, “Bhai Mardana, you go on counting.” Instead Bala started counting. When nine breaths were complete, he touched Mardna’s body and found that there Mardana had breathed his last. Guru Nanak enquired from Bala. Bala said, “Sire! He has completed his breath.” Guru Nanak bowed before God and said, “Bhai Bala. See the greatness of God. He was been kind on him.” Bala said, “When you are the Guru and He is the God, it was to happen this way.” Guru Nanak said, “Let us now burn this body.” Bala collected khurma wood, too one sheet of Guru Nanak and one of Mardana and Mardana was covered before putting him to fire.  Thereafter they moved next……., (pp.252-253)


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 25, 2016)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> Do you start worrying when you find change every second and do to exactly know what will happen next.  Leave it to His Will and let it happen what happens; there is nothing worry. No change can thus be a cause of worry.



If we have free will then what is the difference between manmukh and gurmukh?


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> If we have free will then what is the difference between manmukh and gurmukh?


If we follow the directions of the mind which is attached to the world, it is being a Manmukh. If you follow the teaching of a true Guru who is guiding you towards real future path i.e., meditating on God; being truthful and loving his universe etc., you are a gurmukh.


----------

